# [Wet Thumb Forum]-HOB Query



## Sockfish (Dec 6, 2004)

Okay,
Everybody seems to use canister filters. Can I put an HOB on my new 46 gal bowfront? If you don't want to overfilter and people seem to eventually take the media out of the canisters, wouldn't HOB's work?

Figs


----------



## Sockfish (Dec 6, 2004)

Okay,
Everybody seems to use canister filters. Can I put an HOB on my new 46 gal bowfront? If you don't want to overfilter and people seem to eventually take the media out of the canisters, wouldn't HOB's work?

Figs


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i run a hob filter on both of my tanks. i havn't had any problems so far. the canister i used kept clogging up with plant debris. so, i sold it and bought another hob.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I wouldn't use a HOB filter on any thing over 20gal not to say you can't. The reason to use a canister filter is their much more efficient plus they are very cost effective too. They all so are very low maintenance.

Hawk


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

if you have the money go canister. it's just my personal preferance. but, i hope to get a good canister someday. that way i can onlyhave one hose coming in the tank.


----------



## Sockfish (Dec 6, 2004)

I just have to ask: is the preference for canisters a technophile thing, or are they really better?

Rex Grigg recommended an HOB on one of his pages, they seem easier [pull out the cartridge thingey and switch it for a new one] and they ARE less expensive. BUT. I have found an Eheim Thermofilter 2322 for $89.00 which is rated for 40 gallons [mine is 46 gal] and am undecided. This price will be about the same as an HOB plus heater purchase, so the $$ seems to even out.

The tank isn't here yet so I have time. Opinions appreciated!

Figgy


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

could you provide the source for the cheap 2322? or is it a one time deal?


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i use a hob because it was cheaper. i want to use a canister for my nice tank sometime soon. mainly for the upgraded filtration and the fact that you can use it as a co2 reactor.


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't think it's a technophile thing, and it really depends on what 'better' means to you.

I had an HOB filter on my first tank. I won't mention the name, but it was very loud, and IMO it was a design flaw.

When I went to my 46g and found that a powerhead and sponge filter were inadequate (though maybe I lost patience







), I decided on a canister filter. I didn't really consider the flow rate, because I'm guessing you can find an HOB that is similar to my XP3. Here's what I did like:
1) Less maintenance. With my HOB, the amount of filtering media was fairly limited. It would clog quickly and need to be serviced about every two weeks. The canister has a lot more room for media, and I've been cleaning it every 4-8 weeks. So, in terms of labor, you could say the canister is 'cheaper'.

2) Outflow options: The HOB and canister filters I'm aware of seem to all use an extendable in-take. A wash there. But, the canisters seem to have much more flexibility on the outflow side. The HOBs I looked at, tended to use a waterfall or a fairly short directional tube option for returning water. With the canister, you have a more 'closed system' with a fair amount of controllable pressure on the output side. Therefore, you can put the output at the far side of the tank, create a spraybar,etc. More of a tailorable approach.

3) Space and appearance: HOBs tend to be fairly wide/deep. This forces you to move the tank further away from the wall. In addition, you can typically see the HOB while standing and viewing the tank. With the canisters, you "hide" the unit under the tank. It typically uses two smaller tubing runs that you see (still not ideal, but better IMO).

4) External options: You can hook up external CO2 reactors, external heaters (Hydor), UV sterilizers and the like with a canister and keep these out of the tank. This may be where your technophile comment comes in. The only one I currently have it the CO2 reactor. And, I was happy, when I was able to pull the bulky, internal powerhead w/ gravel vac attachment out of the tank, and create more room for plants!!

So, less regular maint, less to see when you look at the tank and, possibly, more room for plants were the big reasons I went with it.

Brian.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

BSS said it all. I run canister filters on 20gal and up. I changed out the HOB filter I use on 15gal and 10gal to the Duetto submersible filter. I changed to it because I modified it to be a internal CO2 reactor. Don't get me wrong HOB filter have their place But I don't think their the best for planted tanks. 

Hawk


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

so brian, are you for or against canister filters







i really couldn't tell from the post.


----------



## Sockfish (Dec 6, 2004)

Russell,

I've looked for the 2322 all over the net. Big Al's doesn't seem to have it. I found it at Trilby Tropicals for $177.00.

The one I'm considering is on ebay--the seller has 4 of them for $89.00 Buy It Now w/ shipping to me about $9.00

It pumps about 132 gal/hr.


----------



## Sockfish (Dec 6, 2004)

Well, fine. I got the Eheim. I just hope the thing comes with directions!

Figs


----------

